# Code P0450 recurring check engine light



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey folks, recently my truck has been throwing check engine lights cor code P0450, evap system pressure sensor fault.

I thought may be I left the gas cap unscrewed, but its perfectly fine, anyone else have this issue???

What exactly do I need to do???


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bumpety...

Ever since I filled the fuel tank up and topped it off a little too much the other day I have been seeing this.

Help!?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your evap system charcoal canister may have been damaged... if the charcoal grains are loose and leaving the canister when blown with compressed air it's time for a new one!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Apparantly topping/overfilling can damage the pressure sensor down by the canister. This was way to conveniently timed right when I overfilled my gas tank the other day...


----------

